
Zoom’s Biggest Rivals Are Coming for It - tomduncalf
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/24/technology/zoom-rivals-virus-facebook-google.html
======
naveen99
they saw zoom coming for them with people calling zoom a social network for
the virus age. Will be an interesting fight. But the telemeeting industry is
set to explode, so it’s good to have competition.

Once we get all business meetings recorded and transcribed and searchable, it
can potentially create a much more transparent organization.

It’s a great reason to exponentially expand the network bandwidth also for
everyone.

There is also lots of room for innovation with plugins, and even larger
meetings.

------
pcurve
maybe people like zoom because it's not associated with FB or Google.

~~~
silverreads
Nor microsoft, apple or cisco...

